# Is this safe food to give dubia roaches?



## klawfran3 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have just bought a small colony of dubias to raise and give to my T's, but I have realized that the dog food I have that I thought I could feed them is Hypoallergenic. I don't believe it is medicated, but I am worried it would harm the roaches. Meanwhile while I am sorting this out I am feeding them cichlids pellets just as a base food with high protein. But would this dog food be safe, or should I get some thing else to feed them as a base diet. I was thinking that I should get some chick starter feed, because it is low calcium (tarantulas don't need much) and has a high amount of nutrients and minerals. Would either of these work? 

I'm also thinking that should I also mix in some oatmeal too for more fiber and protein?

Thanks for your help guys
                                        -Nick


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 1, 2013)

i've usually just fed my Dubai fruits, mainly carrots/oranges and mixed vegies, although they do eat loads of things.


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 1, 2013)

but do you thing the hypoallergenic stuff is safe?


----------



## PeaceBee (Nov 1, 2013)

Hypoallergenic designates that the food is unlikely to cause an allergic reaction in the dog.  For example, corn might be removed.  It's not a substance added to the food   Same idea of using hypoallergenic laundry detergent, which has no fragrances added in and so forth.
At least, this is how my allergist explained it to me (allergies are evil).

As such, I wouldn't think it would be at all harmful to the roaches.  It would just be normal dog food minus a few ingredients.


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 1, 2013)

PeaceBee said:


> Hypoallergenic designates that the food is unlikely to cause an allergic reaction in the dog.  For example, corn might be removed.  It's not a substance added to the food   Same idea of using hypoallergenic laundry detergent, which has no fragrances added in and so forth.
> At least, this is how my allergist explained it to me (allergies are evil).
> 
> As such, I wouldn't think it would be at all harmful to the roaches.  It would just be normal dog food minus a few ingredients.


what food do you recommend the most, though? i want the best for the roaches and T's.


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 1, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> what food do you recommend the most, though? i want the best for the roaches and T's.


most use cat, dog, chicken feed or fruits and vegitables. but me personally I like this stuff http://www.store.repashy.com/bug-burger-4-oz-bag.html. it easy to make and both my dubia and lats will eat it up in less than a day. I like it because it doesn't mold and doubles as a water source so I don't have to mess with gels or water bowels.


----------



## PeaceBee (Nov 1, 2013)

I usually get crickets, and I feed them fresh fruit and veggies (and Flucker's Orange Cube... they seem to like that stuff).    When I do get roaches they get fed to Ts pretty quick so maybe someone else can answer that for you.  I would imagine it would be a similar diet?


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 1, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> most use cat, dog, chicken feed or fruits and vegitables. but me personally I like this stuff http://www.store.repashy.com/bug-burger-4-oz-bag.html. it easy to make and both my dubia and lats will eat it up in less than a day. I like it because it doesn't mold and doubles as a water source so I don't have to mess with gels or water bowels.


oh my gosh that repashy stuff. at my petco a 3oz container went for fifteen bucks. i feel so ripped off.

but i was thinking the non medicated chick mash. its really cheap here and i can always have a good supply at hand. has anyone used that stuff?


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 1, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> oh my gosh that repashy stuff. at my petco a 3oz container went for fifteen bucks. i feel so ripped off.


yep when you eliminate the middle man things will always be cheaper.


----------



## RabidWombat (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't remember where I saw this, but while they will eat some meat for parts their diet mostly consists of plant matter. 
Pretty much everyone keeps oranges as a constant in the diet. I like to blend to some extra veggie parts into a mash and freeze it for later use. That is working well for my small colony. Occasionally I'll give them some fish flake but it's not a staple.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trailblazin02 (Nov 2, 2013)

This what we use to keep our colony thriving.
http://www.beardeddragon.co/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=319
The numbers exploded once we started using this food. We have a gut load mix we feed also for our bearded dragons. We also use fruits and veggies twice a week for the roaches too


Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Nov 2, 2013)

I think catfishrod69 feeds his roaches chick feed, maybe you could shoot him a message?
Some people frown on feeding roaches fish food because they can contain pesticides.


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 2, 2013)

JadeWilliamson said:


> I think catfishrod69 feeds his roaches chick feed, maybe you could shoot him a message?
> Some people frown on feeding roaches fish food because they can contain pesticides.


i got all purpose chicken mash, some guinea pig pellets, and so oatmeal. i mixed them together and ground them up. is that okay?


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 2, 2013)

Dont think I seen this listed as a food source in this thread , but I have used  tetra gold fish flakes for a stable food source for my roaches . it has alot stuff in it and they eat it up as well ,I do give greens and fruits also  makes for juicy fishes opps roaches


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2013)

Almost anything is ok to feed them. I make my own mix and it has corn, wheat, oats, yeast, milk, fish flakes and pellets, dog an cat food, and other stuff and they do great on it. I vary the ingredients for the superworms and crickets and such and they all eat and thrive on it. So I say don't worry about what you feed them to much, they will be ok. I have had my colony for years and never had them die off, just reproduce like rabbits!


----------

